# Spaß mit Google



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Hallou.
Wenn man in google etwas sucht, dann kommen manchmal echt lustige Vorschläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Mein Favorit ist folgender:
Wenn man "Angela Merkel ist" eingibt komtm als Vorschlag: Angela Merkel ist He-Man.
Habt ihr noch andere lustige Suchvorschläge?^^
Achja, bitte nicht den ganzen Thread zumüllen mit nur 1 Begriffposts^^.
Postet nicht zu oft eure Vorschläge. Wenn, dann macht sie gebündelt in einem Post. (1 mal pro Tag einen Beitrag mit Vorschlägen posten. Das soll Spam verhindern)
Hier im Ausgangspost schreib ich au vllt. die lustigsten Sachen noch hin.


----------



## Tikume (21. Januar 2010)

granny [entfernt]


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

wir haben mal ITler gesucht und raus kam Hitler -.-


----------



## Sin (21. Januar 2010)

Versteh ich nicht wie du das meinst.. Wenn ich Angela Merkel bei Google eingebe, kommen seiten wie angela-merkel.de oder Wikipedia.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht wie du das meinst.. Wenn ich Angela Merkel bei Google eingebe, kommen seiten wie angela-merkel.de oder Wikipedia.



Du gibst nur ein Angela Merkel ist (auf google.de, net im Toolbar).
Du drückst NICHT auf suchen gehen. Dann bekomsmte einige Vorschläge. Und bei "Angela Merkel ist" komtm als Vorschlag Angela Merkel ist He-man.


----------



## Silmyiél (21. Januar 2010)

Klassiker schlechthin

"Find Chuck Norris" eingeben

und dann "Auf Gut Glück" klicken


----------



## Sin (21. Januar 2010)

Aaah danke, jetzt versteh ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (21. Januar 2010)

[attachment=9805:auto.jpg]

Das ist gemeint... bitte bleibt auch bei solchen Vorschlägen und nicht "Sucht nach dem und dem und ihr findet voll ekligen Sachen" *böse zu tiku schiel*


----------



## Potpotom (21. Januar 2010)

Steuern sind ein... /  ...erlaubter Fall von Raub.


----------



## Deanne (21. Januar 2010)

Der Papst ist... franzose aber jesus ist engländer.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2010)

french military victories + auf gut Glueck


----------



## Kremlin (21. Januar 2010)

Hitler ist...... eingerahmt.


----------



## EspCap (21. Januar 2010)

Zwei ganz interessante Ergebnisse (beides die ersten Vorschläge):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (23. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

XDDD EPIC!


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

Solche Rassisten -.-


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Solche Rassisten -.-


jaja nenn mich wieder assozial, usw aber ich fands witzig^^


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> jaja nenn mich wieder assozial, usw aber ich fands witzig^^


ich auch. allerdings weils halt so haarsträubend dummer rassismus is


----------



## Skatero (27. Januar 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich auch. allerdings weils halt so haarsträubend dummer rassismus is



Rassismus ist immer dumm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich auch. allerdings weils halt so haarsträubend dummer rassismus is



eben^^ Aber hatte auch was damit zu tun, dass ich generell gerne ueber andere Leute lache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Rassismus ist immer dumm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



großartig gesagt^^


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Rassismus ist immer dumm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dass man mich mal mit sowas kontert tut weh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (27. Januar 2010)

Google ist....

- eine Missgeburt

- ne Missgeburt

- schwul

Why is my...

- Girlfriend so fat

- poop green

- grirlfriend unhappy 


what is the difference between peanut butter and jam

xD


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2010)

Wenn ihr M*shimaus eingebt, kommt irgendwann ne seite für Baby-Spitznamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (28. Januar 2010)

Can i get ... pregnant from a dog

Das 2. ! Ich kann echt nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (30. Januar 2010)

What would...

my mama do

Jesus do

xD


----------



## Ykon (30. Januar 2010)

Is there...

anyway I can get this popular guy to get me pregnant




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (30. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Is there...
> 
> anyway I can get this popular guy to get me pregnant
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Rhokan (31. Januar 2010)

Die Suche nach miserable failure hat früher zu George Bush geführt


----------



## Marui (31. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Zwei ganz interessante Ergebnisse (beides die ersten Vorschläge):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt eine Website die über diese lustigen googlesuchergebnisse berichtet, da hatte ich diesen Eintrag auch gesehen.

Ich musste echt lachen.


----------



## TheDoggy (31. Januar 2010)

http://www.autocompleteme.com/ - Eine ganze Seite, die sich mit dem ganz normalen Wahnsinn aus Google-Vorschlägen beschäftigt... xD


----------



## Bloodletting (5. Februar 2010)

das tut so weh das muss weh tun oma

xD


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Find ich irgendwie auch Fies:

what is... wrong with seal's face
what is... wrong with me.com


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kvick (10. Februar 2010)

[imgleft]http://img688.imageshack.us/edit_preview.php?l=img688/6982/40949567.gif&action=rotate[/imgleft]


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Februar 2010)

Wie schmeckt ... ^^

Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal wissen wie Wildschwein schmeckt. Obelix FTW.
Aber was da angeboten wird, lässt mich an Google oder an den Deutschen zweifeln ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wie schmeckt ... ^^
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal wissen wie Wildschwein schmeckt. Obelix FTW.
> Aber was da angeboten wird, lässt mich an Google oder an den Deutschen zweifeln ^^



alter da sist wirklich mal öh krank Oo


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alter da sist wirklich mal öh krank Oo



Mal ganz ehrlich ... was ist an menschlicher Wissensgier schlimm? o_o
Die interessiert das halt ... bei einigen Sachen ist das sogar besser, wenn die es nicht selbst testen.


----------



## Pantea Stolte (22. März 2010)

Hier, falls ihr noch mehr Suchvorschläge sucht aber auf Deutsch (obwohl die englische Seite ja einfach genial ist!)

http://www.autocompleteme.de

Ihr werdet euch echt wegwerfen vor Lachen!


----------



## Naho (24. März 2010)

Der Papst ist... der dunkle Lord der Sith

Meine Freundin ist ... zu eng


----------



## Billy Eastwood (24. März 2010)

wer bin ... ich und wenn ja wie viele 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (25. März 2010)

Google funktioniert auch als Taschenrechner, selbst etwas schwierigere Mathematikaufgaben konnte er errechnen.

[attachment=10151:answer.png]


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

darf ich mein kind / Adolf nennen
darf ich mein kind / Jesus nennen 
xD


----------



## Zonalar (26. März 2010)

ich bin - ein Star holt mich hier raus 2010


lawl


----------



## Dolgrim (26. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (26. März 2010)

"is there anyway i can get this popular guy to get me pregnant"

so ne kacke eig..

"why do we kill people who kill people to show that killing people is wrong"


----------



## Bloodletting (26. März 2010)

why is my ... poop green
why is my ... girlfriend so fat


----------



## Kleito (27. März 2010)

Katzen sind ... die besseren Männer

xD


----------



## Bloodletting (28. März 2010)

kann man ... sich selbst entjungfern
kann man ... mit dem pipimann aa machen

xDDD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. März 2010)

Darf ich... mit meiner Schwester schlafen
Gott ist ein... Kind mit einem Ameisenhaufen
Gott ist ein... Sadist
Warum war Jesus... nicht rechtsschutzversichert


----------

